# New plant tank



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Just set up a new tank. It's a 20 gallon long. I have 2 48 inch shop lights with plant bulbs over the thing. I used a mixture of black sand and SeaChem Flourite as a substrate. Filtered with a Pinguine 170. Will switch over to dual Duettos when money premits. Plants are primarily assorted Vals, Sags, and a Compacta Sword.

A link to my thread about the fish:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=74474

A picture of the tank:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...e=post&id=50760


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Great tank. Payara are incredible fish too, I hope you've got some place to house that monster eventually


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I like those Plants, not the Swords, but the other ones.
I like the Swords too BTW, but I've never seen those other ones.


----------



## Fishking320 (Jan 31, 2005)

you see that plant with the huge leaves how its got that one long shoot comming out of it? well at each of those internodes grows roots. At least mine did. So i bout some plant anchors, cut of the shoot and make about 3 new plants out of it. You should see if that happens on yours.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

great looking tank. i like the swords will they fill in more?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Fishking320 said:


> you see that plant with the huge leaves how its got that one long shoot comming out of it? well at each of those internodes grows roots. At least mine did. So i bout some plant anchors, cut of the shoot and make about 3 new plants out of it. You should see if that happens on yours.
> [snapback]908773[/snapback]​


Yeah, I know all about Swords and runners. The rule with them when seperating from the mother plant is you have to wait untill the indivdual plants start growing roots or they wont make it.

The sword should fill out a bit more, but it's a small species of sword, I chose it because I don't need a sword that grows 3 feet tall in my 20 gallon tank. It's called a compacta or tropica sword. It's perfect for mid ground placement and lower light tanks. Not a demanding plant at all. They don't grow up as much as they grow out and get fuller. Perfect hiding spot for small fish.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Didn't feel like making a new reply...

But... I'm getting ready to COMPLETELY reaquascape my 125 gallon tank. It will be bad ass by the time I'm done.

I'm probably going to have to take the fish out to do this, that's how massive it's going to be. Any ideas on where I should put them while I'm working on the tank? I'm thinking a big rubber made or maybe a big clean trashcan.

Anywho, here's a list of the plants I just ordered:

1x Anubias barteri v. "Coffeefolia" (Show)
5x Cabomba caroliniana
4x Ludwigia Broadleaf (Ludwigia repens)
2x Red Temple ( Telanthera roseafolia)
5x Glossostigma (Glossostigma elatinoides) 5
5x Rotala Magenta (Rotala macrandra v. 'Narrow Leaf')
2x Rotala Wallichii ( Rotala wallichii)
6x Rotala Indica ( Rotala rotundifolia)
2x Lilaeopsis- portions (Lilaeopsis novaezelandiae)
4x Dwarf Sag (Sagittaria subulata-dwarf)
3x Dwarf Chain narrow leaf ( Echinodorus tenellus)
1x Amazon Large (Echinodorus bleheri)
5x Corkscrew Val (Vallisneria americana v."Biwaensis")


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Very nice tan and good luck with tha glossostigma!!


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Very nice!







Wow!


----------

